# Pizza!!!



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2016)

I made a pizza cutter handle for my neighbors they own a mobile pizza truck. (Good stuff too!)
I need better pix tomorrow in the daylight, but here's a peek...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2016)

They've got to love it! "Turned" out so nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 20, 2016)

Who needs daylight - very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 20, 2016)

I was so impressed with that I ordered pizza. Btw, does you friend delv pizza at 4am?


Not that it would matter to you at 4...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I was so impressed with that I ordered pizza. Btw, does you friend delv pizza at 4am?
> 
> 
> Not that it would matter to you at 4...



No delivery ...yet. but they could overnight it. 

Once you get back to America, you'll be on normal peoples time zones....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> No delivery ...yet. but they could overnight it.
> 
> Once you get back to America, you'll be on normal peoples time zones....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2016)

That is dang nice Marc, I love that blank! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Marc, you should buy pizza for all of us on WB so we know you are right how good the pizza is. Since it is a mobile truck you could hire your neighbor to deliver a pizza to every WB member. That way it would be fresh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2016)

Outstanding job Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks fellas! I'm loving how it turned out. 
I brought it over to em today. The wife wasn't there yet. We'll see if they open it when she gets in, or if they wait till Christmas .....lol


----------



## SENC (Dec 21, 2016)

Enough with the cutter, where is the pizza?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jalapeno popper pizza!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 22, 2016)

That there does most surely not suck!


----------



## Palaswood (Dec 22, 2016)

You could get lost in that handle. Great job! What a sheen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok. Update on the pizza cutter. She dropped it and it broke the threaded part that goes into the handle. I'm pretty sure it's been dropped a few times, but whatever.
So I sanded the end flat, then drilled and tapped a hole in it.
Then I cut a bolt that fits the threaded insert in the handle side.
Used some red locktite on it and fit it together.
There was a chunk missing out of the handle also. Not big. But enough to make me want to fix it.
I used some thick ca and sanded it down also. Followed by pennstates one step polish and a final wax.
I also sanded the cutter on my drill and a mandrel. So it looks great again...
Good as snew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## clarkhus (Oct 30, 2019)

Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice fix!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

